# So gorgeous!!!



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

I love Rainbow he is so sexy and he knows it!
I am proud of him. When I rearranged his toys he flew out in a panic
and for the first time he made back home without help from me and he actually allowed me to pet him when he was out.


















Also my new toy is a big hit. Queiksen climbs all over it all day and she is currently obsessed with the yellow bead on it.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Aww, the second pic is so cute, they have the same posture with the slightly tilted heads while sleeping!


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Him and the yellow were snuggling with beaks touching. Of course they did not let me take a pic. He almost looks embarrassed here lol


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

They do have personalities and they are all different. I feel so privileged sometimes to be allowed to share their daily antics and amusements.


----------

